# Pay Attention When You Pick Up the Clipper!  or you'll be sorry.



## Debby (Apr 12, 2015)

So I'm sitting here in the living room and 'chatting' with you folks ....and....I'm wearing my baseball cap.  The sun isn't coming through the window and blinding me, I'm not a 'die-hard, can't wait for the season to start' baseball fan, which begs the question then, "why am I wearing a baseball cap"?  I'm only telling you all of this with a view to learning to take myself a little bit less seriously and maybe cause a few folks to snicker (and subsequently smile  or even openly laugh and hopefully with me, not at me!)

So I haven't had a haircut in a salon, for decades.  I've learned to cut it myself and do a good job.  In fact, there have been times when I'd happily put my cut up alongside my husbands for comparison (and mine would have been judged pretty good).  I guess even hairdressers can have an off day!

Anyway, as you can see by my avatar, my hair is generally very short (although I do like a longish and more luxuriant mustache).   So yesterday, I was very focused on getting my vacuum out because the grit from the dogs running in and out was starting to bug me.....but I figured that before I did that, I'd run the razor over my very short hair cut real quick and then pull out the vacuum!  Sounds reasonable doesn't it?

So I'm standing there, one swipe up the back, then the second, and suddenly a little teeny thought scoots across my mind, that  'that was a lot of hair on the clipper, didn't think my hair was that long..........................' and then I remembered........... that I forgot to put the guard on the clipper!  Folks, pay attention to what you're doing, that's all I can say because right now I have a landing strip carved out of the jungle right behind my left ear.  I can't even bear to look at it and the only blessing is that I didn't start in the front.  Thank goodness I like longish bangs!  So I guess I'll be wearing my cap for at least the next two weeks in public.

So I've told you my 'most embarrassing moment' story.  Anyone else have one of those moments that you could share (please take the focus off of me, please, please, please!)


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 12, 2015)

Debby, isn't it time to dump the Groucho mask, I know you are better looking without it.  Come on now, let's have a look.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't cut my own hair, it's longer and I've done it a few times in the past, but can't really get it even, etc.  Anyhoo, I use the dog clippers with a #10 blade and 1/16" comb attachment to cut my husband's hair.  And yes, one day in a hurry I forgot to put on the comb guide.  Luckily I always start in the back, and I caught it right away, so I was able to blend it in by just cutting the surrounding hair shorter.  Since then I always check twice, and told him to remind me too, which he doesn't do.   Nowadays, it's the style to have one side shaved and the other long Debby, go for it!  :love_heart:


----------



## Debby (Apr 12, 2015)

What???   No comments about my landing strip?  Maybe this moustache will come in handy.  I can do a 'wrap' with it!


----------



## Debby (Apr 12, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't cut my own hair, it's longer and I've done it a few times in the past, but can't really get it even, etc.  Anyhoo, I use the dog clippers with a #10 blade and 1/16" comb attachment to cut my husband's hair.  And yes, one day in a hurry I forgot to put on the comb guide.  Luckily I always start in the back, and I caught it right away, so I was able to blend it in by just cutting the surrounding hair shorter.  Since then I always check twice, and told him to remind me too, which he doesn't do.   Nowadays, it's the style to have one side shaved and the other long Debby, go for it!  :love_heart:





That's what my husband is saying too!  He says go for the full mohawk, set a new old lady trend!  Dye the ends fuchsia and show 'em what I'm all about!  Sorry SeaBreeze, can't do it.  As it is, I'm wishing that it happened in the dead of winter so that I could justify a toque pulled down low.  

I wish I'd caught myself before I got so carried away too.  You're so lucky!  I have to admit though, if I had a better face and head to pull of something like taking it all off, I'd seriously think about it.  I think I'd find it very liberating.  I always did love the way Sinead O'Connor looked when she was young and pulling off the razored look.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 12, 2015)

That was so funny even though it's not as I feel bad for you.  But still, LOL, but, sorry.

Well last year, I thought I was tearing up the dance floor and this one lady kept pointing at me and I kept pointing back at her in a sort of high five manner and waving her over thinking she wanted to join in so finally she got up and just as I thought she was going to say gurl you are really getting down, she leaned in and said, "The back of your dress is hunched up, caught on something and part of your bottom is showing."  :what1:  I was mortified, I had been doing all kinds of  cute little :turnaround: I just knew the smiles were for a good reason.  Oh well, I think, we took care of it and I kept didn't let it end the evening, some friends, all that time just letting me be exposed like that.  Guess I deserved it being all hotness and such.  :grin:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2015)

April, that must have been embarrassing, glad you took care of it and moved on.  I had a similar thing happen in grade school when I was pretty young.  My mother put some kind of puffy slip on me that day, and it was stiff.  When I got out of my desk and went to the blackboard, the kids started laughing at me.  The slip got stuck in a weird position, and had lifted up my uniform jumper.


----------



## Debby (Apr 12, 2015)

AprilT said:


> That was so funny even though it's not as I feel bad for you.  But still, LOL, but, sorry.
> 
> Well last year, I thought I was tearing up the dance floor and this one lady kept pointing at me and I kept pointing back at her in a sort of high five manner and waving her over thinking she wanted to join in so finally she got up and just as I thought she was going to say gurl you are really getting down, she leaned in and said, "The back of your dress is hunched up, caught on something and part of your bottom is showing."  :what1:  I was mortified, I had been doing all kinds of  cute little :turnaround: I just knew the smiles were for a good reason.  Oh well, I think, we took care of it and I kept didn't let it end the evening, some friends, all that time just letting me be exposed like that.  Guess I deserved it being all hotness and such.  :grin:





Oh my gosh a kindred soul!!!!  We can laugh together April!  Aren't these the high points of life?  I mean without them happening now and again, life would be bland as porridge.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Apr 12, 2015)

I started a new trend in JR high when I was 13 or 14.  My mother gave me the money to get a hair cut after school, we weren't well off during the winter, dad worked construction.  Anyway I lost the money and fearing the forthcoming lecture and recriminations from my mother, I decided it would be a good idea to cut my own.  We did have an old set of clippers, but not realizing that everything is reversed in a mirror I gave it a go.  It was disaster, when my older sister came home she could only shave my head to fix the problem.  I lied to mom and said the barber had blotched the job so bad my sis had to shave my head.  I refused to tell her who the barber was and it was a family secret between me and sis.  I went to school next day and after the expected guffaws and catcalls a few of my friends decided it wasn't such a bad idea and was also a way to rebel against authority.


----------



## Debby (Apr 12, 2015)

I wonder how many 'my most embarrassing moments' stories involve our hair?  So did many of your buddies 'rebel' the way you did Son?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 12, 2015)

April and Debby's, my most embarrassing moment ever. I was in my twenties, riding a city bus. Standing up hanging on to,the strap, when twang! The elastic on my scimpy panties broke. Next thing I know they're around my ankles. Mortiification! Gathering the shreds of whatever cool I possessed, I nonchalantly stepped out of them, and slipped them into my purse. Only a couple of people snickered, the others pretended to be oblivious.  I can laugh now, but man did I blush! Lol.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 12, 2015)

Years ago a woman stepping down off a bus in San Diego did the same thing but she stepped out of them and kicked them under the bus.  Many saw but she quickly walked away. I also saw a trim well dressed girl walking down a hallway at my place of work with toilet paper trailing her.  She had just stepped out of the restroom there.  I would embarrass her more by telling her but I did see another woman stop her so she got the word.  Can you say blush?


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Apr 12, 2015)

Debby said:


> I wonder how many 'my most embarrassing moments' stories involve our hair?  So did many of your buddies 'rebel' the way you did Son?


Evidently I was either well liked or it was different and the teachers hated it.  They finally came around after comparing us to the Elvis fans with the DA's, leather coats and forehead ringlets (spit curls).  Then someone, somewhere and somehow decided it was the style that the swim team needed to adopt for speed.  Anyway it was later requested the football team needed to shave their heads to show team spirit.  I liked to think I was the start of it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I also saw a trim well dressed girl walking down a hallway at my place of work with toilet paper trailing her.  She had just stepped out of the restroom there.  I would embarrass her more by telling her but I did see another woman stop her so she got the word.  Can you say blush?



Lol, I did that at work once for a joke.  The power was out in the building, big warehouse, and the only light was from a window in the breakroom on an overcast day.  A few dim emergency lights in the restrooms and throughout the warehouse.  Well, when these things happen, everyone gets in a playful mood.  I used the ladies room, and when I came back into the breakroom, I had a long stream of TP coming out of the top of my pants, that I put there on purpose.  Everybody got a laugh out of it. layful:


----------



## Debby (Apr 12, 2015)

Good for you SeaBreeze!  You have a great sense of humour!


----------



## Debby (Apr 12, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> April and Debby's, my most embarrassing moment ever. I was in my twenties, riding a city bus. Standing up hanging on to,the strap, when twang! The elastic on my scimpy panties broke. Next thing I know they're around my ankles. Mortiification! Gathering the shreds of whatever cool I possessed, I nonchalantly stepped out of them, and slipped them into my purse. Only a couple of people snickered, the others pretended to be oblivious.  I can laugh now, but man did I blush! Lol.




Now that is the epitome of cool (in so many ways!) Shalimar!  I can imagine how you felt when that happened but that you could be nonchalant about it is too priceless.  I think that truly tops my hair cut.  Unless someone can say that they woke up naked in the middle of the school hallway while sitting on a toilet, I think you've won.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 12, 2015)

Thank you, Debby. I certainly learned my lesson, never wore underwear again! Lol.


----------



## Debby (Apr 12, 2015)

This has turned into a better thread than I imagined it would!  Bunch of comedians in the room it seems.  And who says old folks are dull?  They never met you folks I think!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 12, 2015)

Does dumping a can of green paint on my head count? Yep, happened to me when I was a little guy. 
I use to cut my own hair for years when I was working. Did it for years, and trimmed the beard too.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2015)

> '' _So I'm standing there, one swipe up the back, then the second, and  suddenly a little teeny thought scoots across my mind, that  'that was a  lot of hair on the clipper, didn't think my hair was that  long..........................' and then I remembered........... that I  forgot to put the guard on the clipper!  Folks, pay attention to what  you're doing, that's all I can say because right now I have a landing  strip carved out of the jungle right behind my left ear.  I can't even  bear to look at it and the only blessing is that I didn't start in the  front.  Thank goodness I like longish bangs!  So I guess I'll be wearing  my cap for at least the next two weeks in public.''_





:lofl:...ooooh dear PMSL>..soo funny, :lofl:


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2015)

AprilT said:


> That was so funny even though it's not as I feel bad for you.  But still, LOL, but, sorry.
> 
> Well last year, I thought I was tearing up the dance floor and this one lady kept pointing at me and I kept pointing back at her in a sort of high five manner and waving her over thinking she wanted to join in so finally she got up and just as I thought she was going to say gurl you are really getting down, she leaned in and said, "The back of your dress is hunched up, caught on something and part of your bottom is showing."  :what1:  I was mortified, I had been doing all kinds of  cute little :turnaround: I just knew the smiles were for a good reason.  Oh well, I think, we took care of it and I kept didn't let it end the evening, some friends, all that time just letting me be exposed like that.  Guess I deserved it being all hotness and such.  :grin:




:lol1:


----------



## AprilT (Apr 12, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Thank you, Debby. I certainly learned my lesson, never wore underwear again! Lol.




LOL, you are too much.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 12, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> :lol1:



Yes and I have pictures of some of the men that were there that evening, one flirt in particular.  I shriver thinking back on that moment in time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2015)

Debby said:


> So I'm sitting here in the living room and 'chatting' with you folks ....and....I'm wearing my baseball cap.  The sun isn't coming through the window and blinding me, I'm not a 'die-hard, can't wait for the season to start' baseball fan, which begs the question then, "why am I wearing a baseball cap"?



Debby, I just came back from taking a lovely walk in the park alone on a beautiful day through a wooded area.  I never wear a hat unless I absolutely have to, but today I wore a ballcap to show my support for my friend...hugs. :love_heart:


----------



## Debby (Apr 12, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Does dumping a can of green paint on my head count? Yep, happened to me when I was a little guy.
> I use to cut my own hair for years when I was working. Did it for years, and trimmed the beard too.




That would certainly be one of those moments Pappy!  Which did folks question more?  The traces of green all over your head or the smell of turpentine that wafted around you like a toxic cloud?  Or did you just go with a 365 day St. Paddies day?

And Shalimar, knowing that you would do that for me.....well words just fail me!  Good friends are what it's all about!    Some more of the 'seasoning' that gives it flavour and worth!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 12, 2015)

The turpentine smell was bad and I lived in the country so I stayed around the house for a few days. School was out, I think..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 13, 2015)

When I was a teenager I went to Florida with my mother and sister for a vacation.  I took some water skiing lessons and was having a great time.  I was wearing a bikini, and as I was skiing, my top came off.  Meanwhile the instructors in the boat were not only there, but there were a bunch of people watching from a nearby dock.  I immediately freaked out, dropped the handle and went under the water.  Luckily I was able to grab my top and get it back on without putting on any more of a show.  I was super embarrassed, and when I went back to my mother she blew it off and told me not to overreact, that nobody was looking at me, somehow that didn't make me feel any better.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh Sea, I felt your pain when reading that story, I had several of those incidences when I was a teen especially when wearing my favorite yellow bikini, yep bought based on that song and wore it to death.  LOL, but, too much up top for my own teenage self and my tops in those days, times, at the pools there was there were the occassional boobie escape from it's enclosure and that  wasn't a good feeling.  I did eventually start wearing t-shirts with it, but, at some pools, they wouldn't allow you to wear any clothing item into the pool.    So there'd you'd be just jumping up and down having a great time and next thing you know people are grinning and your friends are telling you you're exposed, very horrifying.  Freaked out is a good way of putting, but after about, 15 minutes back on my towel in the hot sun, the embarrassment wore off and back in the water I went, making sure to avoid too much jumping and just more swimming and checking myself before standing up where everyone can see me.


----------



## Debby (Apr 14, 2015)

Yeah the teen years are always painful, no matter the era eh folks?  Just be glad that all of the events that we've mentioned above didn't happen in the time of cellphone cameras everywhere!  How much worse those experiences could have been!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 14, 2015)

Yeah Debby, cell phone cameras weren't around then.  Those were the days you still took your film to the drug store to get it developed, or waved the picture in the air to dry from an instant Polaroid camera.  That would have made those things a lot worse, lol!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 14, 2015)

April, that must have been very uncomfortable for you, my incident sounds mild in comparison, at least I was surrounded by strangers.  I'm always looking down and checking myself now when I wear a bathing suit, even though it's only a one piece...things happen with the motion of the ocean.


----------

